# Top 5 supplements



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe this could be a sticky. Just name your top 5 or 3 or 2 supplements that a dog would thrive on, or would be a good idea for our canine buds.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Mega C
Salmon Oil 
Vitamin E
Bac Pac Nzymes


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Salmon Oil would be the only one unless your dog has a medical condition that would warrant additional supplementation.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

You get better utilization of the salmon oil if it is administered with additional Vitamin E.

I would really consider additional Vitamin C (ascorbic forum). Mega doses can curtail skin allergies, help in collagen production, and boost the immunity system. Of all animals, the dog is the worst producer of vitamin C. The levels produced by a dog naturally is barely enough to cover what is needed when in perfect health.

I'll give you a pass on the nzymes RFD


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Wholistic Canine Complete (whole foods supplement, digestive enzyme, blood builder and detox, essential fatty acid, vitamins, minerals)
BioPrepartion (neutraceutical and whole foods supplement)
Salmon Oil (my favs....Wholistic Pet Organics, Nordic Naturals, Aunt Jeni's)
Earth Animals (natural flea and tick control)
Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility (whole foods supplement with glucosamine, chondroitin and msm)


And I disagree with Doc on the Vitamin C in ascorbic form. Ascorbic is synthetic. Ester C is the way to go.



Currently my dogs use Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility and Earth Animals Natural Flea & Tick.

My 9 month old puppy was diagnosed with a heart arrhythmia. She is on an Omega 3 with 160mg of EPA and 120mg of DHA once a day.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm just trying to get a feel for what might be a good supplement or two to add to his diet. So far I give my guy New Zealand Hoki fish oil. It's much higher in the main 3 Omega 3s, DPA, DHA, and EPA than any other fish, and it comes the deep ocean.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

1. Nordic Naturals Cod Liver Oil (if I supplement cod liver, only give about 2 times a week)
2. Grizzly Salmon Oil | Grizzly Salmon Oil Dogs (not given in conjunction with cod liver, but i would give this every day when I am not giving cod liver oil every 2 times a week, so i would do 3 months salmon oil and next 3 months cod liver)
3. Olive oil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (good ole olive oil, every so often i will give that)
4. The Honest Kitchen Perfect Form Supplement (this is great for when my pooches have digestive issues)

thats all I use. at times i would get solid gold's seameal, Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Products


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Wholistic Canine Complete (whole foods supplement, digestive enzyme, blood builder and detox, essential fatty acid, vitamins, minerals)
> BioPrepartion (neutraceutical and whole foods supplement)
> Salmon Oil (my favs....Wholistic Pet Organics, Nordic Naturals, Aunt Jeni's)
> Earth Animals (natural flea and tick control)
> ...


You may find the studies with Vitamin C conducted by Benfield and others interesting.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Wholistic Canine Complete (whole foods supplement, digestive enzyme, blood builder and detox, essential fatty acid, vitamins, minerals)
> BioPrepartion (neutraceutical and whole foods supplement)
> Salmon Oil (my favs....Wholistic Pet Organics, Nordic Naturals, Aunt Jeni's)
> Earth Animals (natural flea and tick control)
> ...


I should of said ascorbate not ascobic, my mistake. Ascorbate is absolutely essential in the living process and all living forms either produce it endogenously, get it in their food or they perish.

Daily Production of Ascorbate in Animals

rabbit 226 mg/kg body wt/per day
Goat 190 mg/ kg body wt/per day
Rat 150 mg/ kg body wt/per day
Dog 40 mg/kg/body wt/perday
cat 40 mg/kg body wt / per day
Monkeys, Apes, man 0 mg/ kg body wt/ per day

In a nut shell, since dogs are very poor producers of ascorbate, and the amount needed will vary from one dog to the next, coupled with fact that the liver's function of producing ascorbate will be effected by stress or other toxins in a dog's system (free radicals, disease organisms, etc.) and is unable to produce the ascorbate fast emough and in large enough amounts, i would supplement with Vitamin C in the ascorbate forum to insure optimum levels for a healthy dog.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

No rebuttal RFD? I'm so dissapointed. LOL


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doc said:


> No rebuttal RFD? I'm so dissapointed. LOL


Nahhh ... there's no talking to the healthfood nuts who are big on supplements. Some I know feed almost nothing but supplements. I feed my dog a natural balanced diet and they have no need for supplements. Nature handles all that for me. I give my old girl glucosamine because of a bad hip but no other supplements. The young whipper snapper gets no supplements and has never had any in his life. I don't give "just in case" supplements.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> You may find the studies with Vitamin C conducted by Benfield and others interesting.


Would be great if you'd actually link to these "studies" when you bring them to the table in your debate.... otherwise it's as if you're making stuff up to support your side.



Doc said:


> No rebuttal RFD? I'm so dissapointed. LOL


What rebuttal were you looking for? To argue against Vit C supplements?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> Maybe this could be a sticky. Just name your top 5 or 3 or 2 supplements that a dog would thrive on, or would be a good idea for our canine buds.


IMO,

A dog on a PMR diet, glucosamine IF he/she has joint issues.

A dog on a kibble diet, fish oil, probiotics, glucosamine.


----------



## Jop29 (May 6, 2010)

This is what I give my dog,

Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility 
Vetri-Science Cardio Strength (Coq10 L carnitine Taurine)
Grizzly Salmon Oil.
Iceland Pure Sardine/Anchovie Oil. (rotating with Salmon) 
Barlean's Flax Oil for Animals.
Bragg's Organic Apple Cider Vinegar w/the Mother. (in dogs water bowl)


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Jop29 said:


> This is what I give my dog,
> 
> Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility



Great product!!!


----------

